# Help with logo font



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what font is used to write the logo in the picture, more specifically the "Cavaliers" part of the logo. I have a basketball uniform job that needs to be done in this font. Any and all help would be appreciated, thanks.

The link to the logo is below.
http://www.cavshistory.com/images/logos/00s-cavs-logo.gif


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks hand-drawn to me. Never seen a font like that and I have thousands of 'em.


----------



## LADY1357 (Apr 3, 2007)

murani said:


> Does anyone know what font is used to write the logo in the picture, more specifically the "Cavaliers" part of the logo. I have a basketball uniform job that needs to be done in this font. Any and all help would be appreciated, thanks.
> 
> The link to the logo is below.
> http://www.cavshistory.com/images/logos/00s-cavs-logo.gif


You might try this site Download Free Fonts @ 1001 Fonts .com.
Not sure if the font you are looking for is there. Good Luck


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the responses its very much appreciated. I found a tip on another site that said to call the Cleveland Cavaliers as they should have a manual to instruct me with to achieve uniformity with their design. Hopefully that does the trick but until then i'll be burning the midnight oil.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

That logo is hand done. If you are doing work for them, it shouldn't be a problem getting help from them. If you want to create a different logo with that style of text, I don't think you will get any help from them.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Since we're talking fonts, here's another free font site

TypeNow.net Themed Fonts Download Free Movie and Music Fonts

My favorite.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

go to WhatTheFont : MyFonts and upload the image. The script can usually tell you what font it is or similar fonts.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for responding. I couldn't find the font at any site I visited so I ended up calling the team itself and the graphics department guy told me it was actually not a font per se but a custom art job done through the NBA. I told him thanks for the help because at least I wouldn't spend entire days chasing my tail.

I ended up rebuilding the name from scratch because the team name I was using was "Generation". It turned out pretty well.


----------

